# Portable Mobile Hotspot on Android and Toshiba laptop



## sydney0921 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a new android smartphone/service thru TMobile. I opted for the portable wifi hotspot as it would suit my use. I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop that I use mostly at the office and its connected to the office wifi. I connected up the Mobile hotspot on my phone and connected to the laptop both at home and at the office....didnt work (connected but could not get on the internet. I connected to 2 other laptops in the office (one Sony(older) and an HP also older) they connected just fine...yet it will not connect to my Toshiba Satellite with Vista. One of the other laptops also uses Vista. 

So I know my phone is set up correctly and so is the SSID connection etc...it is my laptop that is the issue. The Company IT guy checked and couldn't see anything that could be the problem and TMobile cannot help me. I really do not want to have to go out and buy a new laptop...no way.. but how can I get this sorted out. I am not tech savvy...Is there something in my Toshiba that is the issue ?


----------

